# Pet Deals Thread



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If youre like me, you like to get things for your pets at great prices. 
Well, I think it would be neat to have a thread where everyone can post pet deals they find- either online or in store. 
If you find a deal that says when it ends, please include the end date in your post. 
If someone posts in store deals, be aware that sometimes not all stores have the same prices, so YMMV.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a great newsletter to sign up for from Coupaw. Ive found some nice deals on it and get almost daily emails from them. http://coupaw.com/subscribe/


*PETCO COUPONS- Printable*
Note that these coupons are found DIRECTLY on petco's website and are authentic. 

Free can of Wellness cat food exp. 10/31/2012
Free can of Fancy Feast cat food exp. 11/30/2012
Free Natural Balance Delectable Delights Dog/cat exp 11/30
$5/$25 VALID ONLY ON November 17-18 
$5 off any LM Farms Dog product


*PETSUPERMARKET COUPONS- Printable*

$2/$10-Some Petco/Petsmarts accept this! Exp. 10/31/2012
$4/$20-Some Petco/Petsmarts accept this! Exp. 10/31/2012



Freezy Pups Organic Treat Kit- SALE $22 Shipped- normally $52
Free sample Purina Active Life Dog Chow


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

it's a good idea to get on e-mail lists of pet food companies and also check their facebooks every week. They put offers and deals on facebook all the time. Also monitor their tweets.

Look for surveys and you can get good $$ off coupons just for filling them out.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a great website that posts which coupons will be in Sunday's newspaper, so that you can decide wether it is worth buying or not. 
http://www.sundaycouponpreview.com/

Free Purina Cat chow healthy weight sample
Purina Trick or Treat instant win game at walmart.com
Various Printable Pet food coupons
Printable Publix store pet coupons
15% off & $1 shipping @ DogBreedStore.com until 10/31
Printable Coupons- Halo Pet food

*In store Deals*
Temptations Cat Treats Deal- $1 each at walmart
Beggin strips deal at Target- 77 cents each




Take the TrueBlueTest & receive a coupon for Blue Buffalo Pet foods
Sign up for Wellness Pet food Newsletter- Monthly coupons inside!
Amazon.com E-coupons (scroll down to clip)


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

FREE 10 x 8 photo print at Walgreens through 10/20
http://woofwoofmama.com/2012/10/19/...aign=Feed:+woofwoofmama/HnAE+(Woof+Woof+Mama)

I'm excited about this one ^.^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Below I am going to link pages on Blue Buffalo's website where you can request a coupon for blue cat and/or dog food.
It will allow you to request one of every coupon. The coupon will come in the mail.

$5 off ANY bag of Blue Dry dog food
$5 off ANY bag of Blue Dry puppy food
$5 off ANY bag of Blue Toy breed dry dog food
$5 off ANY bag of Blue Small breed dry dog food
$5 off ANY bag of Blue Large breed dry dog food
Buy 3 cans of Blue dog food, get 1 FREE! 


$3 off ANY bag of Blue dry cat food
Buy 3 cans of Blue cat food, get 1 FREE!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

$3 off ANY bag of Nature's recipe dry dog food Petco coupon
$3 off ANY bag of Nature's recipe dry cat food Petco coupon
$5 off ANY bag of Canyon creek dry dog or cat food petco coupon


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My main thing is toys for rats.

Everyone who has rats knows rat toys can be spendy and get destroyed so fast you feel like you spend $50 a week to keep up with it. Not to forget hammocks which get shredded.

My main thing, cat and dog toys. Some cat toys are actually cheaper than rodent chews. There is a wicker cat ball sold at petsmart for only 99 cents. Price for the same thing made for a rodent? $1.99 not a HUGE saving but a dollar goes a long way. Also the dog kongs, mini extra strength (black). Most rat toys last what a week? I have two of these and they lasted me 3 months now and still perfectly good. The rubber is too hard for them to chew apart easily but this is more an outside cage playtime toy compared to the wicker balls. Also mini rawhide bones are great for teeth and last longer than the wooden blocks (plus safer without the dyes).


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> My main thing is toys for rats.
> 
> Everyone who has rats knows rat toys can be spendy and get destroyed so fast you feel like you spend $50 a week to keep up with it. Not to forget hammocks which get shredded.
> 
> My main thing, cat and dog toys. Some cat toys are actually cheaper than rodent chews. There is a wicker cat ball sold at petsmart for only 99 cents. Price for the same thing made for a rodent? $1.99 not a HUGE saving but a dollar goes a long way. Also the dog kongs, mini extra strength (black). Most rat toys last what a week? I have two of these and they lasted me 3 months now and still perfectly good. The rubber is too hard for them to chew apart easily but this is more an outside cage playtime toy compared to the wicker balls. Also mini rawhide bones are great for teeth and last longer than the wooden blocks (plus safer without the dyes).


Sounds like a good thing to stock up on during the blackfriday sale!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I never been to a pet store's black Friday sale. Has there been really good sales on things in the past?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> I never been to a pet store's black Friday sale. Has there been really good sales on things in the past?


It's different every year, I don't remember how much the food usually gets marked off. But it's especially a good time to buy big things like beds and cages.
I get cat toys for my cats for Christmas and most of what I buy is usually marked 40-50% off, plus sometimes I find printable coupons as well as store/competitor coupons.
I think last year I spent like $40, but got $90 worth of stuff.

One nice thing about a pet store black Friday sale is that you can go in the afternoon and get everything you need. Everyone else is out buying electronics. Lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

10 free customizable holiday cards & free shipping!
TONIGHT ONLY! Ends Midnight Pacific time
http://woofwoofmama.com/2012/11/08/today-only-10-free-holiday-cards-free-shipping-included/


----------



## FoodFish (Nov 10, 2012)

Was able to find some great deals for Petsmart (perfect for Black Friday too and the next couple of days). Hope some of you find some of the following deals good and ready to share more:

I found here the entire list of Black Friday deals at Petsmart: http://www.fatwallet.com/static/attachments/222595_bfads_petsmart_2012.pdf. Here are some deals I love: Purina Fancy Feast is cheap, You save $6 at Purina Beneful (for 31.1 lb bags), fish & decor get $40 off in bonus coupons (must be something cool about it), Select tropical fish are only $4 (and you get 5 fishes). It's awesome!!

I found more Petsmart coupons here: http://www.printablecouponsbirthday.com/petsmart-printable-coupons/

- save $5 off: http://pets.petsmart.com/promotions/bonus-bucks/
- save $10 off: http://www.couponnetwork.com/bissell-coupon/8hnpm6 (if you want to clean your house for good).

I might come up with new deals if I find people are interested and helpful.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooh awesome links!! ^^

Tomorrow I'm heading to petsmart to pick up some dry cat food.. 
I dont see the food I need on sale in the ads, but

Blue buffalo wilderness grain free dry cat food -11 lbs $35.99 (org. price)
-Use $5/$25 petco coupon (as a competitors coupon) 
-Use $3 off Blue dry food coupon
= $27.99

OH! And I dont buy friskies brand, but im going to get some canned food for the shelter bc I can get a really great deal on it.

(72)Friskies canned food 5.5 oz. @ 45 cents each (sale) = 32.40
-Use (2) $1/35 cans (from the sunday paper a few weeks ago)
-use (1) $4/$20 petsupermarket coupn
=$26.40


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

The blue buffalo was actually on sale for $30.99
So it ended up costing $22.99


----------



## FoodFish (Nov 10, 2012)

Petsmart also has some coupon codes (I mostly use them when I order online and need to save some money). Maybe some of you find it helpful too:

PET11PERKS12 - it's only for $5 off $30 or even $30+. 
BDAY11DOG12 - it's only for $4 off $15 entire purchase or even $15+.


----------



## FoodFish (Nov 10, 2012)

I found many more deals online. If I could put this topic sticky, that would be cool (if not, that's cool still).

*Petco coupons / codes*:

_AFFREG _- this code is cool. You save $7 off $70 online. Only works today (yep, 26 December 2012, btw, Merry Christmas!).
_PALSWELCOME50 _- this code is cool too. You save $10 off $50 online. Works until January 2013! Have you used it yet? Curios if it works twice or more times.
_AFFLOY _- this one is for $10 off $100.

More coupons here: http://www.printablecouponsdownload.com/petco-printable-coupons/

*Petsmart coupons/codes:*

This is cool: http://pets.petsmart.com/local-ad/?ab=hp_m122512xmasad (up to 30% off various products in-store/online - for fish too!)

_BDAY12DOG12 _- $4 off $15 for dog food code.
_PET12PERKS13 _- $5 off $30 code. The code is new and won't expire until 31 January 2013!
_ACCESS _- 8% off discount entire order. Don't know the min, but if you use it, write here 

And don't forget about this one: http://pets.petsmart.com/promotions/bonus-bucks/


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

hey everyone, I bought the Petco Foundation calendar and there are tons of coupons in the back and I will only be using 3 of them. The first person to send me an envelope with 2 first class stamps on it gets them all!

Some of the fish coupons are 

$10 off Aqueon basic or deluxe aquarium kit 10 to 55 gallon boxed tank kit expires 1/31/13

$5 off Marineland or Tetra aquarium kit good only in November 2013

also

$20 off HagenExo Terra terrarium only valid in December 2013

lots of dollars off of premium cat and dog food, supplies, free stuff too!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

more info on the coupons above:

there are 93 in all

22 for premium dog foods from $2 to $5 off a bag

9 for premium cat foods from $2 to $4 off a bag

12 dog/cat treats from free to 20% off

11 FREE coupons for canned food, toys, clicker.

5 cat litter coupons $2, $3 or 20% off

$10 off automatic cat box $5 off covered cat box

20% Wee pads & catbox liners

4 coupons for toys, $1 off or 10%-15% off

20% off coupons for Fiproguard flea & tick, Nature's Miracle, Furminator products, dog training harness

15% off bark collar, feeder/waterer dish, 2 door crate

10% off memory foam dog bed

$1 off personalized tag

2 coupons for $20 off petco dog training packages

2 --20% off coupons for oral care and nail trims in grooming

15% off Zilla reptile 20L kit, turtle food, bird food, small animal food

$1 off timothy hay

$20 off guinea pig starter kit

$10 off Zoomed reptile lamp

$4 off carefresh pet bedding

plus the 3 coupons I mentioned in the other post.

I missed a few, but if you want them all just send self addressed stamped envelope (2 stamps) and they are yours.

Or if you just want some, just put one stamp on the envelope.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

win a fish tank!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I went on to carefresh's website & emailed them asking for coupons... A couple days later I got (2) $2 off coupons! Yikes that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I just want to have a quick whinge about how cheap stuff is in the US, even before discounts. Seriously, I have to pay about 5x what you guys are. Unfair!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> I just want to have a quick whinge about how cheap stuff is in the US, even before discounts. Seriously, I have to pay about 5x what you guys are. Unfair!


Check the facebook pages of any local shops/companies you have, they often run specials and coupons that you can only get thru their FB.

I was at Petco tonight and noticed a lot of fish deco on sale. Maybe it was just my store but check it out if you are looking for some deco. Rocks and resin.

Also, did you know every Petco has a bargain rack? Ask for it if you haven't seen it yet, it's in there somewhere. Also look for items with an orange OOPS! sticker. They are marked down because of damage or missing elements. I got a test kit cheap because the test tube was missing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone ever hear of any sales on reptile supplies? I'm always on the lookout for something for my frogs, and I don't think turtle sticks are quite what I'm looking for. >_<


----------

